# Anyone had IUGR?



## SophL

Hi ladies,

A growth scan today showed my little lady has a normally growing head but her body is small indicating she is not getting enough nutrients. I am having dopplers of the vessels in her brain done next week to check all is well. 

Has anyone been through this? I may well end up with early delivery due to growth restriction. Hoping to hear some stories.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi 

My DD had IUGR and I had an EMCS at 29+4, she weighed. 2lb 1oz. 11 week stay in NICU. She's still a little on the small side but all is well. They'll prob scan you more frequently to keep an eye on things. I know it's scary but the further on you get, the better. At this stage if they were to deliver you, it's mainly feeding and growing. Try stay strong :hugs:


----------



## SophL

Thank you, lovely to hear a story of a healthy baby at the end. Fingers crossed I get as close to term as possible.


----------



## kanga

I had undiagnosed iugr. My son was born in January at 35w at 1.6kg or 3lb 10oz. 

Its. Good that you've had it picked up so they can monitor you. 

My son is doing well now generally. He is 6lb at 3w corrected and just starting to feel like a proper baby to me! He has some underlying health problems that may be as a result of the iugr. They are under investigation at the moment.


----------



## PandaMao

My daughter was iugr, but we didn't know until the day before we had her. I was in the hospital for preeclampsia and they did an ultrasound to check her position and how she was growing. She was 2 lbs 8 oz at 30 weeks +4 days. Being small hasn't seemed to effect her much. She is very feisty and strong. She likes to rip her feeding tube out and slap syringes out of the nurses hands. She also lifts her head up and moves around a lot for someone so little. Today she is 5 weeks actual, but 35 +4 gestation.


----------



## SophL

Thank you ladies. I find out more and what the plan will be on Thursday. Congratulations on all your LOs, very pleased to hear they are doing well.


----------



## LittleMum

How did it work out for you? I am in the exact same boat, being closely watched with doppler and growth scans but terrified. Doc wants to get me to 34 weeks but realistically looking at next 1-3 weeks


----------



## Welshgem81

My LG had iugr and born at 34 weeks at 3lb7oz. We didn't know about the iugr until 3 days before she was brought out via emcs. They were going to monitor and scan me every week but i had a parental abruption and she had to come out because of that. She was in scbu for 18 days and apart from silent reflux is doing well. She's just turned 13 months and is running around the house into everything. Try not to worry and hope its all goes ok for you


----------



## vermeil

My son was a severe case of iugr, he weighed 1lb4oz at 27 weeks.see pics in my signature. He's almost 4 now and doing great :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska

How you getting on Littlemum? X


----------



## vermeil

Btw The fact that her head is measuring on target is a good sign! Asynchronous iugr as this is called is positive. It means the brain is being prioritized. The rest of the body can catch up later. Our neonat doctor said this is probably what saved him. The blood flow went to his brain (the cerebellum to be exact, which regulates the vital functions)

Thinking of you


----------



## LittleMum

Cheska said:


> How you getting on Littlemum? X

Dopplers have got worse but baby has grown (which they weren't expecting), still looking at 34 weeks if I'm lucky but realistically the next 10 days. 
Have had steroids etc and getting used to having regular scans, CTGs and BP checks!
Got next scan with consultant on Wednesday so guessing he will either be here on Thursday or I will get to go another week. 

Have finally sorted house ready for baby tho :)


----------



## Cheska

Keeping my fingers crossed you and Henry get another week. Though I'm sure he will do great if he comes on thurs :).


----------



## LittleMum

vermeil said:


> Btw The fact that her head is measuring on target is a good sign! Asynchronous iugr as this is called is positive. It means the brain is being prioritized. The rest of the body can catch up later. Our neonat doctor said this is probably what saved him. The blood flow went to his brain (the cerebellum to be exact, which regulates the vital functions)
> 
> Thinking of you

We got told the opposite??? If head is growing but nothing else they class it as self preservation mode and that means that things have gotten too bad and baby needs to come out?!


----------



## Cheska

LittleMum said:


> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> Btw The fact that her head is measuring on target is a good sign! Asynchronous iugr as this is called is positive. It means the brain is being prioritized. The rest of the body can catch up later. Our neonat doctor said this is probably what saved him. The blood flow went to his brain (the cerebellum to be exact, which regulates the vital functions)
> 
> Thinking of you
> 
> We got told the opposite??? If head is growing but nothing else they class it as self preservation mode and that means that things have gotten too bad and baby needs to come out?!Click to expand...

I've been told the same as you Littlemum. As soon as baby's tummy measurement hasn't changed they will whip him out regardless of head growth. This is what happened with ds too.


----------



## LittleMum

What's your story cheska? How far gone are you etc


----------



## Jes.shortcake

I had my LO at 30 weeks and he was 2 lbs 5 oz. I had HELLP Syndrome which caused it..not sure when exactly he stopped growing. I felt symptoms for a couple weeks but everyone kept telling me it was just regular pregnancy symptoms. I remember how shocked I was when the doctor came to my room to update me on LO after the csection. I wasn't new to preemies (my cousin had 3) and thought 2 lbs 5 oz was really small for his age. My cousins 26 weeker was 2 lbs 3 oz. So when I asked the doctor he said it was because I was sick :-(


----------



## Cheska

Jes your baby looks adorable. How long was he in hospital for? 

Littlemum how did you get on at your scan today? 

My story in as short as I can is..... I have hypertension outside of pregnancy. We first planned to have a baby in 2010 and couldn't believe how lucky we were to get pregnant after only 3 month of trying. 20 week scan baby wouldn't move much so they asked me to go back the week after. They must have noticed something then and asked me to go back at 25 weeks. I was kept in from then had numerous scans but sadly told that our baby had stopped growing and was too small to be given a chance on the outside. Emily was born sleeping at 29+1 weighing a teeny 1lb and half an oz. 

Had lots of chats with a new consultant at a different hospital before conceiving the next time. Took what seemed like forever to conceive this time but probably because I felt so desparate to have a baby I could bring home. Think it was about 9-10 month. I had regular growth scans this time. At 23 weeks the doctor who was looking at the blood vessels said I think this baby will be born between 32-34 weeks. At a normal appointment after work at 32+4 the baby's growth was fairly static, my bp was raised and I had a trace of protein in my urine. They wouldn't let me go home. Over the weekend we were told baby would be born by c section mon/tue or weds. Zac was born on the Monday at 33+1 weighing 3lb 11oz. Everytime we visited he was doing something positive. Eating/breathing/keeping his own temp. He spent 16days in hospital and came home when he was only 4lb ahh. Now a cheeky 18 month old. 

And I'm 31+6 today with ds number 2. Growth scans every 2 week and a scan the week inbetween to check blood flow and fluid. That's what I'll have this Friday. 

Bet your glad I gave a short version haha.


----------



## LittleMum

Oh bless you, so sorry about Emily, how very sad :(

Must be quite scary for you. When's your next scan?

My scan went ok, baby has grown again to 4lb but Doppler reading on card is now starting to stop so its not a continuous positive flow to baby any more. 
Got to go back on Friday and will most probably be delivered then at 32+1, terrified as don't know what to expect


----------



## Jes.shortcake

He was in the hospital for almost 3 months. 

I'm sorry to hear about Emily :hugs:


----------



## Cheska

4lb is great for this stage though. He will do just fine. What are you most unsure about? His size? Have they discussed delivery options?

I am a bag of anxiousness at the minute. Prob more so then I was with Zac as I didn't know at what point what was going to happen. Thi time though I'm just expecting for them to keep me in everytime I go. I'm there Friday for Doppler and the Friday after for growth. I'm hoping I'm not in hospital this weekend as got a lot on he he.


----------



## Cheska

Thanks jes and you too Littlemum.

That must have seemed ages and been difficult for you at the time. We would obviously walk on broken glass to get to see our babies but I really hope and pray this little one isn't in too long. Hospital is about an hour each way and worried about it being tough if I have a section again and having an 18 month old to consider. 

Need to keep him cooking in mummy's tummy as long as poss!!


----------



## MaddyMonster

SophL said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A growth scan today showed my little lady has a normally growing head but her body is small indicating she is not getting enough nutrients. I am having dopplers of the vessels in her brain done next week to check all is well.
> 
> Has anyone been through this? I may well end up with early delivery due to growth restriction. Hoping to hear some stories.
> 
> Thank you in advance

my baby girls abdomen wasn't growing with the rest of her, and overall she was measuring small. I ended up being induced because she eventually dropped to 11 percentile (I also had low fluid). She was born happy and healthy though :)


----------



## SophL

I had my baby girl via emergency caesarian at 33+4 weighing 3lb 11oz. She is now 11 weeks, 8lb 7oz and all is well. My major issue now is that I have had no sleep for 11 weeks and a very active toddler. She is fully breastfed and snacks all day and night. The whole experience of a section, a baby in NNU and a big baby at home was horrendous. You get through it, but only a Mummy who has had to leave her newborn behind in hospital and go home can understand how awful it is. Thank you for all the positive stories. I cannot wait to watch her grow and develop :).


----------

